# What is the different between RECOVERY Schedule and REVISED Schedule?



## ابو المقداد الليبى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​What is the different between RECOVERY Schedule and REVISED Schedule
يا شباب سمعت كثير من الاراء وحقيقة لم اصل الى نتيجة.​​يا ريت يا شباب نسمع ارائكم ولو وجد مصدر اكون شاكر جدا
​


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بانتظار ارائكم يا شباب


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 نوفمبر 2010)

Recovery Planهي عبارة عن خطة انقاذ عندما يكون المشروع متعثرا.

Revised Plan عبارة عن خطة مراجعة لبرنامج العمل وهي تعمل بشكل دوري.


----------



## حاتم رشاد (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Recovery Plan: is a plan to finish the project on time as agreed in the contract without any delay which require additional resources & money to get it done.This normally happen when the contractor is delayed for internal reasons & not because the change orders from the client side.

Revised Plan: is a second baseline required when there is a delay from the client side or other factors outside the contractor control , so the client agree to revise the plan as the contractor is not in a position to meet the agreed contractual plan.


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم خالد وحاتم وبانتظار باقى الخبراء


----------



## Jamal (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## NGACHE (13 مارس 2011)

كيفية عمل recovery plan


----------



## islamelgin (15 مارس 2011)

عــــــام

عندما يكون هناك تأخير ويحدث انزلاق لتاريخ انتهاء المشروع (completion date slipping) فإن المالك عادة يطلب من المقاول وضع برنامج جديد كى يتمكن من الوفاء بميعاد التسليم المقرر مسبقاً وحينها يسعى المقاول لتقديم ما يعرف بـ (MITIGATION PLAN) أو (RECOVERY PLAN ) أو (REVISED PLAN) 

افتــــــراض

الحديث هنا سيتم عن تأثير عوامل التأخير على موعد انهاء المشروع فقط وغير مرتبط بتأثير عوامل التأخير على ميزاية المشروع 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

مع تقدم المشروع هناك عوامل تطرأ على المشروع والتي لم تكن متوقعة عند وضع الجدول الزمني الأصلي منها على سبيل المثال اختلاف ظروف العمل بالموقع أو احداث طبيعية أو قرارات سيادية أو بعض الأحداث الأخرى التي قد تتسبب سلبياً في تعديل كبير على الجدول الزمني . بعض هذه الاحداث يكون قابل للتعويض (compensable ) والبعض الاخر غير قابل للتعويض (non-compensable) كالأداء البطئ للمقاول مثلاً (contractor’s slow performance) كما ان بعض هذه الاحداث تستدعي اجراء تعديل على الجدول الزمني واخرى لا تسمح بذلك ولا حتى بتمديد موعد انهاء المشروع.


1 - RECOVERY PLAN 

يقوم المقاول بسرد كافة الاحداث التى ادت الى التأخير او ابطاء الأداء بالموقع وحين ذلك يتعين على المقاول تقديم ما يعرف بـ (recovery schedule)
هو اجراء عدة تغيرات على تسلسل الانشطة المختلفة (sequencing of activities) أو تغيير المدة الزمنية للأنشطة (duration of activities).

MITIGATION PLAN - 2

بالحديث عن بعض العوامل التى تطرأ على المشروع أثناء المراحل التنفيذية المختلفة يمكن للمقاول تقديم ما يعرف بـ mitigation plan وفيها يتم سرد جميع الاحداث التى تؤثر سلبا على المشروع وتؤدى الى تأخير موعد الانهاء 

وهى تتضمن كذلك وضع الخيارات والإجراءات في خطة تخفيف اثر تلك الاحداث وتأثيرها السلبى على الاداء سعياً لتعزيز فرص تقدم المشروع ، وأيضا خفض تأثير تلك الاحداث الى أقل حد معين مقبول

3 - REVISED PLAN

يتعين على المقاول تقديم خطة منقحة (REVISED PLAN) تنوي تنفيذ المشروع وفقا للمدة الأصلية وفيها يقوم المقاول بزيادة الموارد (Resource) مثلا مضاعفة العمالة الموجودة بالموقع وعمل ورديات ليلاً وكذلك زيادة المعدات وايضاً اعادة النظر فى ترتيب الاولويات واعادة توزيع المسئوليات والمهام.

والله الموفق والمستعان​


----------



## NGACHE (15 مارس 2011)

تسلم على التوضيح اخى العزيز


----------



## yaserpl (17 مارس 2011)

Recovery Schedule:Recovery schedules are used when a project is in jeopardy of missing its cost or schedule targets.
When developing and implementing a recovery schedule, there are potential cost implications that must be reported to stakeholders.
Often, as a result of trending, analyzing, and forecasting, it is determined that the original target dates or cost budgets are no longer achievable under the current execution plan. As a result, recovery schedules and “work-arounds” are developed and implemented to minimize the impacts of changes
and delays. Recovery schedules attempt to bring the schedule and cost back into alignment with contract requirements and stakeholder needs.
The project team should understand the different methods used to develop and implement recovery
schedules and their supporting cost implications.

Revised Schedule: The baseline schedule is the basis for trending and reporting progress. The baseline should not be updated or revised as part of the normal progress update process. Rather, if significant changes, particularly contract modifications, occur during the project then a new baseline should be developed and approve.

Reference: Planning & scheduling professional study guide

Regards


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (19 مارس 2011)

حاتم رشاد قال:


> Recovery Plan: is a plan to finish the project on time as agreed in the contract without any delay which require additional resources & money to get it done.This normally happen when the contractor is delayed for internal reasons & not because the change orders from the client side.
> 
> Revised Plan: is a second baseline required when there is a delay from the client side or other factors outside the contractor control , so the client agree to revise the plan as the contractor is not in a position to meet the agreed contractual plan.


انا اتفق مع هذا المكتوب و اظنه ادق التعريفات مع تغيير أو قل إضافه بسيط لتعريف الـRecovry plan و لا يلزم أن يكون البرنامج التعويضى يستهلك موارد بشريه زائده بل يمكن التالى زيادة عدد ساعات عمل يوميه او أيام عمل كالجمعه لإنتاج المهام فى وقت أقصر كما أنه يمكن زيادة أطقم العمل فى نفس ساعات العمل إذا كان مكان تنفيذ الأنشطه يسمح بذلك
يمكنك قراء الموضوع بهذا الرابط لمزيد من التوضيح
http://www.4shared.com/document/UH7fi3kR/___.html


----------



## nakib12 (20 مارس 2011)

1-بالنسبة الى revised program 
عادة يتم تقديم برنامج زمنى لتنفيذ المشروع ويتم اعتمادة من الاستشارى وفى حالة وجود ملاحظات علية يقوم الاستشارى باعادتة للمقاول لتقديمة مرة اخرى revised and resubmet
2-بالنسبة الى recovery program عندما يحدث تاخير فى المشروع مما يؤدى الى احتياج مدة زمنية اطول لتفيذ المشروع ولانهاء المشروع فى الوقت المتفق علية تعاقديا يطلب من المقاول تقديم recovery program موضح بة كل الاليات والمعدات والعمالة وكافة ما يلزم لانهاء المشروع فى ميعادة المحدد
بالتوفيق


----------

